# Need to buy a Truck for RV, need advice!



## Brandy (Oct 11, 2016)

So, my husband & I just bought a Navigator that can tow 9,000 lb. & just bought a 32 foot Travel trailer 7600 lb GNW. The numbers all worked out; after loaded it weighs approx 8400 lb. However, we need a new Truck, probablya 2500. Not sure a ford or Dodge-gas or disal??? Any suggestions.
Our dilemma is when we hooked it up to leave the RV dealership the tires were exceptionally low. We stayed the night at the dealership. The next day we asked the dealership, x2 people regards to the vehicle & the tires. They right righted us out the door. Meanwhile, an hour or down the road we finally got on the highway to start our adventure & we almost died! Our RV immediately started fishtailing after a truck passed us. Scared to death we pulled over & collected our selves. It was so diff to pull as well, approx 2mpg. We found an RV dealer close to where we pulled off . Trying to diagnose our problem we figured out we had a few. first off they told us we needed the appropriate tires LP for the ones we have on are not for hauling & the dealership put the Wrong Hitch on(to small weight-a 750 lb, not a 1000 lb) at this point we were sooooo upset. At this moment We are now in a camp site directly off the interstate because we are stuck & trying to recoup. The dealership admitted they put the wrong hitch on & sent is a new one. It does feel more sturdy, but definitely need a new truck. Please help! Any advice would help is out because we are new to this! Thank you


----------



## C Nash (Oct 16, 2016)

Do you have sway controls?  Some movement when semi and some vans pass is normal..  Have you towed before?  Is the Navigator and rv level when hooked up?  Does the navigator have the tow package?  A Ford ,Chev or Dodge gas or diesel 2500 will handle the rv with proper hitch and sway control.  There are different hitches out there that perform better than others.  Hensley is one.  Good luck


----------



## Brandy (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi C Nash, thank you for your reply. Well , as of now we are still in up north, trying to get on the road.  The navigator does have a tow package, but it has air suspension & I guess that played some role in the sway. The rv dealership put the incorrect sway bar on, 750 lb  & they sent us The correct one 1000 lb. today I just bought a ford 2500 gas 5.4 engine with a 4.10 Back. I handles well & hopefull will do well carrying out trailer. We are
New to RVing & learning as we go.
They gave us a Blue Ox sway & distribution tow bars. Are you familiar with those?? We are just nervous because we don't won't the swaying like before, very scary!!


----------



## C Nash (Oct 17, 2016)

yes I am familiar with the Blue Ox and you should be fine now.  If you have never towed a RV it is a learning experience.   There will always be some sway when trucks and some vans pass you.  If you will apply a little gas when the semi comes by it will help.  You do have a brake system on the truck for the trailer I assume.  Proper tire pressure will help.  Also pay attention to how you load the RV.  You need weight on the tongue so don't overload the rear of the rv.  No need to fill your fresh water tank unless you are going boon docking.  Just add enough if you need water.  Be sure the trailer tires are properly inflated.  Check pressure before you start..   Is the travel trailer new or used.  If used ck age of tires.  There is a code on sidewalls that will give production date.  If you don't know how to ck this just goggle tire age.  If 6 yr replace them regardless of tread.


----------

